# Umwandlung KOP,FUP,AWL!



## fischa (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Bin neu hier im Forum und weiss nicht genau ob das Thema hier richtig ist!
Im Zuge meines Elektrotechnikstudiums müssen wir in der SPS-Vorlesung verschiedene Programmiersprachen (KOP,AWL,FUP) gegeneinander umwandeln.
Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin!!! Kann mir jeman einen Tipp geben, wie ich es am besten erlenen kann????
Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## borromeus (24 Juli 2007)

Das sind keine verschiedenen Programmiersprachen!

Zu "lernen" diese so zu programmieren dass die gegenseitig verwendbar sind ist aus meiner Sicht eine Themenverfehlung des Unterrichtes.

Letztlich ist es aber so, dass alles in KOP oder FUP auch in AWL darstellbar ist, jedoch nichts aus AWL in KOP oder FUP (theoretisch schon, aber das ist dann ein AWL-Code, den man besser nicht in AWL schreiben hätte sollen).

PS: 
Du kannst nur mal was in FUP programmieren und Dir dann in AWL anschauen wie es dort aussieht.
Menu->Ansicht und dann
KOP
AWL
FUP


----------



## Kai (24 Juli 2007)

Eine Umwandlung von FUP oder KOP nach AWL ist ohne Probleme möglich, genauso wie eine Umwandlung zwischen FUP oder KOP ohne Probleme möglich ist.

Eine Umwandlung von AWL nach FUP oder KOP ist schon etwas schwerer. Man muss in AWL eine ganz bestimmte Syntax einhalten, damit der Programmcode in FUP oder KOP dargestellt werden kann.

Wie Borromeus schon richtig geschrieben hat, einfach mal einen Programmcode in FUP oder KOP schreiben und dann sich den Programmcode in AWL ansehen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sps-concept (24 Juli 2007)

*Kop/fup*

wobei sich auch KOP <--> FUP nicht in jedem Fall darstellen lässt. Vor allem bei grösseren Netzwerken und Zwischenergebinissen die Step7 selbsständig in Lokaldaten schreibt.

André


----------



## schwarzer_kater (24 Juli 2007)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß Du keine Software für SPS´en hast oder?
Wie ich es verstanden habe, willst Du wissen wie man selber z.B. auf einem Blatt Papier die umwandlung durchführt und wie dabei vorzugehen ist.
Da gab es mal ein Thema das war so ähnlich.
Ich versuch mal den Link reinzustellen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14493

Ich denke hier kannst du die ersten Erkenntnisse sammeln.
Ansonsten kenne ich auch keine anderen Strategien, als die in dem Link.


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!! 
Mit welcher Software kann ich denn meine Ergebnisse am einfachsten kontrollieren?


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

Studiere auch E-technik, habt ihr keine Labore in denen sps'en stehn mit der dazugehörigen software?? sowas wie Step7 ?!


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

Bei enem Benutzer hier, habe ich mal gelesen, das der "Simatic-Manager Lite" kostenlos sein soll. Genau weiß ich es allerdings auch nicht.
Ansonsten gibt es -auch wieder:glaube ich- auch kostenfreie Studentenversionen für 120h.


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Haben zwar ein Labor, aber unser Professor schwört auf eine AEG- Anlage mit Concept Lite Software! Muss mal schauen, ob ich damit klar komme!!!
Noch mal zum Thema Umwandlung. Mein Problem ist, dass ich bei komplizierteren Aufgabenstellungen mit der Klammersetzung nicht klar komme! Hat jemand dazu einen Tipp?


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

wenn du etechnik studierst haste bestimmt auch mal C++ gehabt, da gibts doch auch klammern, alles was in der klammer steht bezieht sich auf den befehl der vor der klammer steht. in welchem semester bist du denn? soviele klammerverschachtelungen hatte ich bei ner steuerung noch gar net, aber vielleicht hatte ich noch nie solch komplizierte sachen programmiert?!

Aber was genau ist dir denn bei der klammersetzung unklar??


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Hab hier mal eine typische Aufgabe unseres Professors!!!
Ganz schön viele Klammern!


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

Na das ist doch mal ne schöne digitaltechnik aufgabe, sind ja nur und/oder verknüpfungen, zeichne dir das doch in Blockschaltbildern auf so wie dus in Digitaltechnik gelernt hast! immer eine bedingung nach der anderen.


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

Mann, was ist das ne Sau dein Prof.! 

Also ich würde mir eine Tapete nehmen und hinten am Ausgang anfangen und mich nach vorn arbeiten.
Mit Farbstiften würde ich die Klammern kennzeichnen, die zusammen gehören.


----------



## zotos (25 Juli 2007)

schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> ...
> Mit Farbstiften würde ich die Klammern kennzeichnen, die zusammen gehören.



Das oder Du nimmst einen Editor mir Klammer-Hervorhebung wie Notepad++


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

ja die verschachtelungen sind echt bissl fies

machs wie schwarzer kater gesagt hat mit den fetten klammern und dann mal dir die blöcke

ungefähr so: siehr anhang


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

Das mit dem Notepad++ ist ja klasse...Da kann ja bis dahin nichts schief gehen. Das ist echt eine super Erleichterung!


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Kann denn jemand mal so nett sein und meine Aufgabenstellung in KOP bzw FUP umwandeln?
Ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar!!!!


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

Du sollst doch deine Hausaufgaben selber machen ;-)

vor allem is das gar nicht schwer, du musst nur strukturiert klammer für klammer durchgehn, haste das mal mit notepad gemacht? oder wenigstens so aufgeschrieben dass man direkt erkennt was unter welche klammer fällt? das hilft wirklich. hast du digitaltechnik oder sowas gehabt??


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Bis zur Zeile 7 komme ich klar, aber wie mache ich dann mit Zeile 8 weiter?
Am Ausgang des Oder-Gliedes???


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

Guckst du mal diese AWL, habs mal ganz schnell bunt überflogen

ich glaube wenn man von hinten anfängt das ganze aufzurollen isses einfacher?! also so hätt ich das gemacht, aber du musst schon selbst ein bissl hirnschmalz einsetzten, schließlich willste mal ing. werden und die aufgabe ist nicht unlösbar


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

das würde dann so aussehn, dass du direkt hinter dem ausgang erst mal 5 UND glieder und 2 ODER glieder hast, dann gehst du eine klammerstufe tiefer und machst so weiter, jedes dieser glieder hat dann wieder die nächsten glieder usw....... hofffe ich erzähl jetzt kein mißt aber so müsste es am besten gehn


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> Mann, was ist das ne Sau dein Prof.!
> 
> Also ich würde mir eine Tapete nehmen und hinten am Ausgang anfangen und mich nach vorn arbeiten.
> Mit Farbstiften würde ich die Klammern kennzeichnen, die zusammen gehören.


 
Auf jeden Fall hinten anfangen. Haben wir in der Lehre schon so gemacht.
(Aber nicht so komplexe Sachen)
Und geduldiger hat Dir das super vorbereitet.
Wobei ich schon der Meinung bin, dass es wirklich schwierig ist, da den Überblick zu behalten!

Step 7 kann eine derartige awl jetzt auch nicht so ohne weiteres wandeln.
Hättest Du FUP oder KOP wäre es kein Problem.
Wir müssten uns auch hinsetzen und alles zu Fuß machen.


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

ja das is schon ne geile verschachtelung, auf den ersten blick echt sch... aber wenn man von hinten klammer für klammer abarbeitet isses echt nicht schwer. und wenn dus einmal gemacht hast weißte wies geht


----------



## fischa (25 Juli 2007)

Na dann werde ich mal alles geben!!
Vielen Dank an alle!!!!!


----------



## SPSTorsten (25 Juli 2007)

Wie werden denn die Zeilen 4-6 aufgelöst?
U E9
O E16
U E10
=>
(E9 O E16) U E10
oder
E9 O (E16 U E10)


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

na das ODER aus zeile 3 wird Logisch 1 wenn entweder E9 UND E10 ODER E16 oder alle 3 Eingänge Logisch 1 werden, so wies halt da steht, also keines deiner Lösungen


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

halt (E9 * E10) + E16  (*UND, +ODER)


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

bzw

(E9 /\ E10) \/ E16 

wenn dir das besser gefällt ;-)

wenns falsch is lass ich mich gern eines besseren belehren


----------



## SPSTorsten (25 Juli 2007)

Ok, das letzte gefällt mir am besten  
Hab immer gedacht die Reihenfolge der Anweisungen spielt auch ne Rolle, aber zur Zeit bin ich auch etwas raus aus dem Thema...


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

ja die is (natürlich nur innerhalb EINES klammerausdrucks) Wurscht


----------



## borromeus (25 Juli 2007)

das stimmt m.E. nach NICHT!

U 1
O 2
U 3

= (1 oder 2) und 3


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

Ich sehe das anders. Die Reihenfolge spielt eine Rolle!
Man könnte auch schreiben:

```
U(    
      O     E      9.0
      O     E     16.0
      )     
      U     E     10.0
```


----------



## SPSTorsten (25 Juli 2007)

Hat nicht zufällig jemand ne SPS da um das auszutesten? Mit Meinungen kommen wir hier wohl nicht weiter, jetzt brauchen wir Fakten!!!


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Wie werden denn die Zeilen 4-6 aufgelöst?
> U E9
> O E16
> U E10
> ...


Nur so !!!


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

Ich war mir sicher, aber trotzdem habe ichs getestet.


----------



## ybbs (25 Juli 2007)

SPSTorsten schrieb:


> Wie werden denn die Zeilen 4-6 aufgelöst?
> U E9
> O E16
> U E10
> ...



Erklärung:
Wie hier schon irgendwo stand (*=UND, +=ODER)
=> *E9 + E16 * E10

Nun kann auch hier "Punkt vor Strich" angewendet werden
=> E9 + (E16 * E10)
=> E9 O (E16 U E10)

Aber vorsicht, es soll Steuerungshersteller geben die halten nicht sooo viel von boolscher Algebra...  

VORSICHT: bei ner Siemens-Steuerung ist es wohl nicht so, da diese (angeblich) zeilenweise verknüpft.


----------



## Kai (25 Juli 2007)

Zur Thema Schaltalgebra bei Siemens-Steuerungen siehe auch hier: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=35317&postcount=12

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=35375&postcount=21

Gruß Kai


----------



## schwarzer_kater (25 Juli 2007)

@ybbs
Dein Einwand ist durchaus berechtigt. Jetzt komme ich total ins Schleudern.
Ich habs wohl mit einer Siemens getestet die zeilenweise ein Verknüpfungsergebnis liefert.
Aber da stellt sich mir die Frage. Die Steuerungen müssen doch heutzutage alle IEC-Konform sein. Sind denn da so Elementare Dinge nicht geregelt?
Machen es andere Steuerungen wirklich anders?
Jetzt bin ich total durch den Wind


----------



## ybbs (25 Juli 2007)

schwarzer_kater schrieb:


> Machen es andere Steuerungen wirklich anders?


Ja.

Ein Beispiel als Anhang


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

also ich habs jetzt auch mal im netzwerk mit plcsim getestet und awl mäßig so eingegeben

U E9.0
O E16.0
U E 10.0
= M1.0

nach dem testen aller möglichkeiten hab ich eine logische 1 am M1.0 wenn E16 UND E10 oder E9 UND E10 oder wenn alle drei eine 1 haben
nun erstelle ich die logiktabelle für diese Fälle


```
E9.0 E10.0 E16.0        M1.0
0      0       0          0
0      0       1          0
0      1       0          0
0      1       1          1
1      0       0          0
1      0       1          0
1      1       0          1
1      1       1          1
```
nach dem zusammenfassen gemäß boolscher logik ergibt sich für mich aber

E10.0 * ( E9.0+E16.0 ) kann das mal einer nachrechnen bzw überprüfen?

und nicht

E9.0 + (E16.0 * E10.0) ?!?!?!

und sorry, die reihenfolge spielt doch eine rolle , zumindest in Step7. und die FUP verknüpfung von schwarzer kater oben entspricht korrekt der zeile 4-6


----------



## Kai (25 Juli 2007)

geduldiger schrieb:


> also ich habs jetzt auch mal im netzwerk mit plcsim getestet und awl mäßig so eingegeben
> 
> U E9.0
> O E16.0
> ...


 
Das ist ja auch vollkommen richtig.



 Kai schrieb:


> UND bindet bei der Siemens-SPS nicht stärker als ODER. Die Verknüpfungen werden, solange keine Klammern gesetzt wurden, einfach nacheinander, also von oben nach unten, abgearbeitet.
> 
> U E 1.0
> O E 2.0
> ...


 


Kai schrieb:


> U E 1.0
> O E 2.0
> U E 3.0
> O E 4.0
> ...


 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=35317&postcount=12

Gruß Kai


----------



## geduldiger (25 Juli 2007)

Ah okay dann haben wir also jetzt endlich die richtige lösung *freu*


----------



## borromeus (26 Juli 2007)

ybbs schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Ein Beispiel als Anhang


 
Naja, denke richtig ist wie ich schon oben gepostet habe.

Das Ybbs'sche Beispiel mag wohl stimmen ist aber unschlüssig....
weil das ist wie S5/S7:

U E1
O(
U E2
U E3
)

Da stimmt meiner Meinung mal zur Abwechslung die Siemensüberlegung:
Bitverknüpfungen arbeiten mit dem VKE

U E1
O E2
U E3 
= Ergebnis //setzt voraus dass dass VKE nach "O E2" "1" ist und E3 auch "1" ist.

Das erwähnte Beispiel basiert offensichtlich auf einer komplett anderer Grundidee.... will nicht sagen dass es falsch ist, aber eben gaaaanz anders.


----------



## SPSTorsten (26 Juli 2007)

Freut mich ja, dass ich hier nicht der einzige bin, der sich da unsicher war. Ich, für meinen Fall, werd sowas wohl direkt in FUP darstellen, hat auch den Vorteil, dass das für andere leichter zu erkennen ist, was ich gewollt hab...


----------



## geduldiger (26 Juli 2007)

aha, also man müsste den prof fragen ob das S7 AWL is, oder ob er andere Logik "gesetze" vorgesehn hat


----------



## borromeus (30 Juli 2007)

Heute ist mir ein Beispiel warum in díesem Fall die Siemens-Logik stimmig ist:

Wenn man 
L 1.0
L 2.0
+R
L 3.0
*R

schreibt, wird ja auch zuerst addiert und dann multipliziert....

O E1
O E2
U E3

ist dasselbe- oben wird im Akku gerechnet unten im VKE

oder anders gesagt STEP7 macht- wie der Namen schon sagt- einen Step nach dem anderen und schaut nicht was da eine Zeile später kommen wird.... wenn eine/mehrere Klammer/n geöffnet sind wird dies natürlich berücksichtigt).


----------

